# Art ?



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Personally, no - But there's folks out there who'd say yes and others who'd pay very big lots of money for it :grin:


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Looks nice to me although i wouldn't hang it on my wall


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

not my cup of tea either .. I do like some photo's that are given a canvas effect, but this isn't one of them ..


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Interesting in that its almost a flat 3d as the the background has depth but the flower is flat which kind of creates a distinction between dimention. It that in itself art? I would have to say yes.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks Mack. At least two of us have good taste... :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

can we agree to disagree ?? :laugh: We'll agree you have a common taste ... :smile:


----------

